# Derrama



## kiyama

Ei!
Ara parlava de coses de comunitats de veïns i m'ha sorgit un dubte. Algú sap com es diu "derrama" en català? Em refereixo a aquells pagaments que s'han de fer en una comunitat quan hi ha despeses extraordinàries.
Gràcies per avançat
Kiyama


----------



## tamen

Doncs diria que se'n diu "derrama", castellanisme  evident, com tants en tenim, perquè vivim en un medi no indissociable.

Si penses com es diu en català del Principat, de València i de les illes el concepte "apartado postal", la reposta és "apartat postal". Però a Perpinyà en diuen "caixa postal". Per què? És clar: perquè a Fran+a en diuen "boite postale"... 

I així anem fent, per ara.


----------



## kiyama

Vaja... Així estem. 
El que passa és que a algú dels qui parlàvem li sonava que existia una paraula antiga...
En tot cas, moltes gràcies.
Kiyama


----------



## RIU

hola, 

hacer una derrama es fer una bestreta.


----------



## tamen

A Kiyama
No sé si hi ha paraula antiga, que en tot cas hauria d'anar pels volts de "repartiment", que és el que signifdica una "derrama".

A Riu, crec que potser et confons. Una "bestreta" és un avançament, també "acompte": és a dir, una quantitat que avances o t'avancen.


----------



## RIU

Cert Tamen, 

El que per a la comunitat és una derrama, per a mi -llegeixi's un particular- és una bestreta, en general, s'entén.


----------



## tamen

RIU said:


> Cert Tamen,
> 
> El que per a la comunitat és una derrama, per a mi -llegeixi's un particular- és una bestreta, en general, s'entén.




Amic o amiga Riu,

També tens raó, i no pas poca. 

No dic que l'equivalent literal i potser farisaic de "derrama" no sigui, com vaig dir, "derrama". Però efectivament en podem sortir més airosos si aixequem una mica la vista i, com dius tu, entenem que al capdavall una derrama sempre són diners que es bestreuen.

No dic que retiro la meva intervenció anterior, però saludo la teva amb admiració i la poso per davant de la meva.

I en una acta de comunitat de veïns, no veig que hi hagi d'haver inconvenient a dir que s'ha de fer una bestreta; i, si cal aclarir-ho, empre es pot dir que ha de ser "a parts proporcionals als coeficients" o el que vingui al cas.


----------



## kiyama

Moltes gràcies a tots pel vostre ajut i interès!
Kiyama


----------

